# natural help for artheritis



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I have artheritis in both my hands.  The knuckles are all swollen and have knots on them. I can't bend any of my fingers except my thumb and little fingers, all the rest are pretty stiff and unbendable. Does anyone have any ideas that might help with the stiffness and swelling in these joints ?? I can tough it out most of the time, :grit: but it's getting to where it wakes me up at nite, with pain that feels like someone is sticking a knife into the different knuckles on my hands. Any help would be very appreciated.
P.J.


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

I hope you get some suggestions here. I have it in my knee and neck and have been looking for something as well. I have read that drinking cabbage juice helps but have not tried it yet.


----------



## heelpin (Nov 18, 2003)

Search out "proteolytic enzymes for inflamation" and "acid/alkaline balance" for prevention.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I looked at a lot of info on the proteolytic enzymes, and it was really interesting. I think I will try to find some of the ones listed, next time I get to a town where they have a health food store. thanks for the lead
P.J.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Glucosamine Condrotin w/MSM really helps. You have to take for 3 wks before it takes affect. Also, soaking in Epsom Salts helps.


----------



## heelpin (Nov 18, 2003)

copperhead46 said:


> I looked at a lot of info on the proteolytic enzymes, and it was really interesting. I think I will try to find some of the ones listed, next time I get to a town where they have a health food store. thanks for the lead
> P.J.


They can get very expensive at a health food store, I get mine from www.vitacost.com, good quality and price, "Flavenzym" compare to "Wobenzym" also "Serrapeptase" is very good, also digestive enzymes.


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

MSM for sure! And I have heard the eating a few cherries every day will help.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Tumeric is great for inflammation as well. There are different shake powders and capsules with it in it. It is what I use and within a matter of days I noticed a big difference.


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

In the past I had help with organic celery juiced. My knee has flared up lately so I'm going back to it.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Poke berries are widely used as an anti inflamitory for this. Everyone thinks they are poisonous but they aren't, they are medicinal. I am 195lbs and take 3-4 3 times a day when I need to and have them. The best way to perserve them is to make wine of the berries and take a spoonfull a couple times a day.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Does anybody know if any of these remedies help with rheumatoid artheritis?


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

The tumeric does as well but you also need an anti-viral.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Sandra Spiess said:


> Does anybody know if any of these remedies help with rheumatoid artheritis?


I learned of the poke berries from The People's Phamacy, a radio program that comes on here Sat 7am. They were specifically metioned for rheumatoid artheritis. The show was about how the pharmacutical ati inflamitories are so upsetting to your gastro-intestinal system and about alternatives. I tried the poke berries and they work for me. The hard part for me was getting over it being beat into my head all these years that they are poisonous. They are not, but I still have to swallow them whole  The people's pharmacy has a web site if you search for it. I'm on dial up and don't have time right now.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Searched Peoples Pharmacy for this and nothing came up.


----------



## dogo (Dec 3, 2005)

vicker said:


> I learned of the poke berries from The People's Phamacy, a radio program that comes on here Sat 7am. They were specifically metioned for rheumatoid artheritis. The show was about how the pharmacutical ati inflamitories are so upsetting to your gastro-intestinal system and about alternatives. I tried the poke berries and they work for me. The hard part for me was getting over it being beat into my head all these years that they are poisonous. They are not, but I still have to swallow them whole  The people's pharmacy has a web site if you search for it. I'm on dial up and don't have time right now.


 Hey V thanks and about how long till you feel the results after taking the poke berries ?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I was taking them for another problem, and was already on Naproxin. I quit the naproxin that hurt my stomach and the problem remained under control with the berries. 
I searched the net at that time and only found one or two references and they refered to the berries effectiveness for treating breast cancer.
You might try searching the website's archives of the show or try calling in. Oh wait shucks, I might have heard about it on Inside Apalachia. I think that might be right. 
try a search using the latin name.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I thought I posted a while back but I most have hit the back button instead.

I've been told codliver oil reduces inflamation so I took it when my hip started hurting this winter. I also quit riding the stationary bike but continued hiking for a total of 130+ miles. My hip doesn't hurt any more but still pops.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Does the Cod Liver Oil have to be organic?


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Where did you get the tumeric ?? Does it come in a capsule form ? I only know of it as a seasoning, but would sure try it. I'll have to wait till later this summer for the poke berries.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I went searching for anything on poke berries, and every site says that the raw berries are poisonous. They all say that the berries are used to color wine and foods, and some talk about cooking the berries. I think anyone trying them should be very carefull and don't eat a bunch of them. A lot of "medicines" are poison, is you take too much, so be carefull with the poke berries. Some of the sites say the stalk is poison too, but I always cut them up and fry them like okra, delicious......... Vicker, do you eat the berries raw or cooked ??? I really want to try them, but I'm a little nervous about it.


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

In doing some searches I found poke berry tincture and teas from the leaves on the web. No info on what it does though. I contacted an herbalist I had bought from before and asked if she made it. She doesn't. I would like to know more about if it is cooked, raw, berries, or leaves. Sound interesting. I tried Glucosamine with no results.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

As far as the cod liver oil, we use the brand Carlson, Norwegian Cod Liver Oil, for my daughters asthma. It is chemical free. We got it from our Naturopath but I'm sure the health food store or vita-cost would have other comparable brands, if not the same one.

The tumeric we take for inflammation is in shake form and the product is called Ultra InflamX360 Plus. Made by Metagenics. It has worked wonderful for me. I can look on line and see if I can find capsules or see what Vita-cost has. I'll get back to you on what I find.

I am also taking a tincture made with echinacea & Poke. Taking it for a lymphatic cleanse. Naturopath did tell me that I could only use the one bottle right now because of its toxic affect on the body. Would have to wait 60 days before I could take it again, if needed. I have never used it before, so don't know a lot about it myself, other than that.


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

Sandra Spiess said:


> Searched Peoples Pharmacy for this and nothing came up.


http://www.peoplespharmacy.com/index.asp


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

OOPPS! sorry I thought you meant you couldn't find the people's pharmacy website. After posting the link I see you searched IN their website.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

designer said:


> In doing some searches I found poke berry tincture and teas from the leaves on the web. No info on what it does though. I contacted an herbalist I had bought from before and asked if she made it. She doesn't. I would like to know more about if it is cooked, raw, berries, or leaves. Sound interesting. I tried Glucosamine with no results.


I am just familiar with fresh berries taken whole. The ingredient that is effective is hard to perserve, to my understanding, and the best way is to make wine of the berries or perserve them in acohol. I have yet to find a recipe for the wine, but would assume you could use any wine recipe that would work with their particular sugar content (not much).


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Sandra Spiess said:


> Does the Cod Liver Oil have to be organic?


Codliver oil comes from wild fish so it's all organic. Wild fish doesn't guarantee 100% "chemical free" because of all the junk we pollute our home with but it's as good as you can get.

My brand says it's PCB and heavy metal free so I assume they test for those things.


----------



## Dquixote1217 (May 15, 2008)

I hope this helps:

http://www.tbyil.com/Arthritis.htm


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Wow, thats a great web-site, thanks


----------



## Dquixote1217 (May 15, 2008)

copperhead46 said:


> Wow, thats a great web-site, thanks


Thanks - I'm kinda proud of it! I hope the group here finds it useful.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Black cherries and/or juice are supposed to work for both kinds of arthritus. Also know someone who got back out of a wheelchair 6months after she stopped eating all nightshade vegetables: potatoes, toms, peppers, eggplant. She also didn't eat squash. ldc


----------

